# pioneer vsx-920-k auto volume



## bruizer69_210 (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a pioneer vsx 920 and it has auto volume control so the commercials are all the same volume but that is not the case. I'm sick of loud commercial why don't it work is there some way you have to turn it on ,or is there something else to make it work?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

bruizer69_210 said:


> I have a pioneer vsx 920 and it has auto volume control so the commercials are all the same volume but that is not the case. I'm sick of loud commercial why don't it work is there some way you have to turn it on ,or is there something else to make it work?


bruizer, welcome to TSF :wave:

I could find no mention of this feature in the owner's manual HERE. But based on the brief mention in the overview, I suspect that it's for when you switch between input sources not within one source. How, for example, is the receiver supposed to know its a commercial and not a bomb going off in the TV show you're watching? That's not to say its impossible - I know VCR's that had that feature years ago. They did it based on "seeing" the black screen that started every commercial. It worked great (not really) until advertizers made the stations remove the black screens. 

I'd email Pioneer with your question. Let us know what they say. That looks like a nice piece of gear.

Again, welcome to TSF. We're glad you found us.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

auto volume leveling works simply by compressing all the sound to the same level.personally i hate it that kills the dynamics.some one screaming should not be as loud as a car bomb for example,but thats what volume leveling will do.


----------



## TerryHart (Nov 25, 2010)

I've had this problem for years and only just found the answer, the commercial and the loud background music in plays, drama's and those dreadful bonging noises on the BBC newsreels, all drowned out the speech and commentaries. 

Try from the sound menu, deselecting stereo, go for mono or one of the duel settings. select AVL and speech on the equaliser as a starting point. It's marvellous sound now, don't have to use the mute or volume control at all to quieten loud intruding commercials.
Regards Terry


----------

